# Best Boat for NE FL Area



## Viking1

All the boats you list are good choices. I would add one more boat to your list and that would be a Gheenoe LT25. I own a LT25 along with a 22 ft bay boat. The LT25 can be configured many different ways to fit your taste and budget. Here is a link to the NE FL Gheenoe site http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=23 and here you will be able to see reports and videos on what the Gheenoe can do in the ICW, creeks, river and even close in offshore on a calm day. The Gheenoe shines best in my opinion when fishing the small shallow creeks you will find off the ICW. The boat is well made and will stand up to heavy use and at the price point if you hit oysters you don't care as much as if you are in an East Cape. Best advice I can give you is try and arrange a test ride in the boat you plan to buy before you pull the trigger. Good luck and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Str8-Six

viking
Thanks for the advice. I forgot to put the lt25 on the list, definitely deserves to be on there and I hear a lot of guys run them here.
So far, I got to water test the Eastcape Glide and was very impressed. We launched it in a puddle (about 3"). Poles effortlessly/fast and was dead quiet on the flat. I brought my wife along since she would be the other person on the boat with me most of the time. She was terrified of how tippy it was, so I ended up holding off and looking for something with a little more stability (wider beam). I'm assuming the LT 25 is going to be just as tippy, so I might have to cross that one off to. I will look to wet test the Ankona Copperhead in two weeks and the Old IPB 16 and pathfinder 15t probably around the same time. Hopefully those will have a little more stability due to the wider beam. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Viking1

I think that the LT25 will be more stable than the Glide due to the way the LT25 flairs from the middle back.  The Glide hull design will be much quieter than the LT25 which does not matter that much in NE FL but down in South Fl or ML where the reds get more pressure that could be an issue.  Every boat is a trade off.  I have some things that are going to keep me off the water for the next 2 weekends but if you would like a test drive in a LT25 let me know, I live in Jacksonville.


----------



## mcraft173

I fish out of a Glide and it is a great boat for the JAX area if you are mostly interested in fishing the creeks and inshore. Low tides and flood tides are your best opportunities for sight fishing and the draft of this boat plus its running manners made it the best boat for me. I have a non fishing gf who, after a couple trips became very comfortable on the boat, and will even pole.

All that said, if you want to fish most of everything JAX has to offer, you really need 2 boats. I'm mainly interested in sight/fly fishing, so thats why I went with the glide. If I wanted to do more, I would mostly likely get a beater/fixer upper gheenoe for fishing the creeks at low tide and guana, and a nice used 17' to 19' bay boat/center console for fishing the St Johns, the jetties, and near shore on the right day. If you have the space, and with enough internet searching, you could pick up both for the cost of a new glide. Feel free to PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## Str8-Six

I'm right there with you McMacfly! The glide is the perfect skiff for what I am trying to do... just to tippy for my wife. The Gheenoe can do the same thing and is less than half the price. 

I had the chance to test the Copperhead this Saturday and was impressed as well. I would say that the glide poles/turns 2x easier than the copperhead but the copperhead is about 2x more stable. I stood on the gunnle of the Glid and the rub rail almost touched the water where the copperhead had about 4-5 inches to the water line. They both handle chop pretty well and are relatively dry. Difference in draft is about 1-2 inches but the price is 10k less. We actually ran out to the beach and I was fly casting on the front piling platform without falling in the water. I can't imagine that happening on the glide but then again I'm sure you have to get used to it. Think it makes the most sense for me being in my situation... Hopefully this post will help people in my situation compare these skiffs.


----------



## kubackdylan

I have an LT I haven't posted anywhere else yet. I just swore into the coast guard and will need to get rid of it by October 6th. I was hoping on maybe keeping it until then if you're interested text/call me 3862378562


----------



## Chickentender

A Pathfinder or something like it between 17'-20' is the most versitile boat for the fishing ALL of Jacksonville. If you want to go skinny but limit yourself on the number of days your going to fish then pretty much any boat will work. Boats dont catch fish people do


----------



## merc650

I have fished in Jax for about 11 years now and ya really need two boats to fish the diversity of Jacksonville waters. The gheenoes are great and I've had several, you can't find a more cost efficient customized flats boat for less. They go super shallow and allow you to explore the back creeks and inshore fishing with little to no bother. Clean up and care are a breeze, I use my gheenoe more than my cobia. Which brings me to the second boat. A boat that can fish the jetties is a must, we have tarpon, fluke, sheepshead, triple tail, bull reds, giant drum and big trout, and they all at one or another hang at the jetties. I've seen small boats at the jetties, but I prefer more freeboard and hp when I fish open watered. Minimum hp to do the jetties is 50 hp, that and a jetty anchor and you'll be set.


----------



## Scrob

I live in Jax Beach and just picked up an Ankona Native SUV tiller. So far so good! Perfect for creeks and flats and running the ICW isn't a problem, just slowing down a little around big boat wakes to avoid bow steering. Running the St Johns from the Mayport ramp to the north fishing grounds got a little hairy the other day with a chop on the water. I wouldn't want to fish up and down that river near the ramp/jetties for very long. The boat does best in flatter water for sure. If you sight fish and want a solid platform give it a look. 6/19/16 REVISION- after owning this boat for several months and learning how to run a skiff with tabs in all kinds of water, I must say this boat handles bigger water very well. I am constantly surprised with how versatile it is. Took it off the beach in St augustine the other morning and the inlet was way harry but I barely got wet.


----------



## PTFBrian

I have a 2004 Hewes Redfisher 16 that I take the wife an kids out in or when I want to run longer

I just got a Ankona Shadowcast 16 to use solo or back in creeks and flood tides and also to beach laugh at Guana and just put my LT25 up for sale. Both of the small one have pluses and minuses the LT25 was great for a lot of stuff and very stable but I didn't like how it felt in the ICW. PM me if you want to check out any of them before you buy I'm in Jax/St Aug


----------



## T Bone

I would check out the Skull Island 16 and the Cayo 173. 

I have a Skull Island and think its an awesome skiff in its price range. The fit and finish are second to none. The skiff rides great, can handle some chop and is very dry. It floats in nothing and can be poled one handed. Mine is set up with a Yamaha 25 two smoke tiller and cruises around 27. The skiff has ample front and rear dry storage as well. It does have a 60inch beam so isn't as stable as say a Lostmen but is more stable than the Glide. The skiff has a large front deck that is stable and i can fish two off of easily. Definitely check them out.

I have never seen the Cayo 173, but from peoples reports and pictures, it looks like a hot new skiff on the market. Large spray rails for a dry ride, competitively priced, and the fit and finish look great. I think it would make a great Jax skiff as well. 

I have a few buddies in the area who have an IPB, and an Ankona Cayenne and a Shadowcast. All three are good skiffs for the area as well, but i believe the Skull and possibly the Cayo are a better bang for your buck (just my opinion).


----------



## PTFBrian

I have a Skull Island and think its an awesome skiff in its price range. The fit and finish are second to none. The skiff rides great said:


> I would love to check out your Skull island some time


----------



## DangerD

T Bone said:


> I would check out the Skull Island 16 and the Cayo 173.
> 
> I have a Skull Island and think its an awesome skiff in its price range. The fit and finish are second to none. The skiff rides great, can handle some chop and is very dry. It floats in nothing and can be poled one handed. Mine is set up with a Yamaha 25 two smoke tiller and cruises around 27. The skiff has ample front and rear dry storage as well. It does have a 60inch beam so isn't as stable as say a Lostmen but is more stable than the Glide. The skiff has a large front deck that is stable and i can fish two off of easily. Definitely check them out.
> 
> I have never seen the Cayo 173, but from peoples reports and pictures, it looks like a hot new skiff on the market. Large spray rails for a dry ride, competitively priced, and the fit and finish look great. I think it would make a great Jax skiff as well.
> 
> I have a few buddies in the area who have an IPB, and an Ankona Cayenne and a Shadowcast. All three are good skiffs for the area as well, but i believe the Skull and possibly the Cayo are a better bang for your buck (just my opinion).


I second T Bone's assessment. I don't have a Skull Island but heard they're really well put together. I have been on the Cayo and the finish is incredible. Both are easy to pole and draft shallow. I think you won't go wrong with either. Definitely the best price to quality value.


----------



## FrankDawg

DangerD said:


> I second T Bone's assessment. I don't have a Skull Island but heard they're really well put together. I have been on the Cayo and the finish is incredible. Both are easy to pole and draft shallow. I think you won't go wrong with either. Definitely the best price to quality value.


Completely agree with TBone. I have a Skull Island with a 30 HP Honda. Love it. Very dry boat and can get very skinny. It is a little tippy but not near as bad as one would think for the size. I live in Jax Beach and if you ever want to check it out, let me know.


----------



## hcft

Str8-Six said:


> Looking to get owner's opinions on best all around skiff for the Jacksonville area. I plan on taking it down to SOFL and keys as well. Mainly going to be used for sight fishing reds and maybe some river fishing in the St. John's. I was originally interested in Ankonas, Salt Marsh, EastCapes, IPB and Skimmer's because of my budget but interested in all suggestions since I am newer to the NE waters.


Ill have a Cayo up here soon if you want to test it out. I've lived and fished Jax all my life and I think it's gonna be perfect.


----------



## Str8-Six

hcft said:


> Ill have a Cayo up here soon if you want to test it out. I've lived and fished Jax all my life and I think it's gonna be perfect.


Thanks for all the info guys. I pulled the trigger on the copperhead and the build starts this week! The Cayo is going to be a sick skiff for up here HCFT. Can't wait to see one of those on the water. With much thought I decided on Copperhead mainly for stability and that it can fish 3 people somewhat comfortably. I'm probably going to have new people(non fisherman) on the boat all the time so i have to consider that. I'm going to post pics of the build on here and do a full review once I get out on the water. I'll keep microskiff posted.


----------



## Tankhead

I have a Cayo 173 with 30 Suzuki and it's the perfect little setup. 62" beam so it's a little wider than the glide. Drafts nothing and runs 30 WOT solo and about 27 with two people and gear. At my price point, I couldn't find anything that could even remotely compare to the quality of this skiff. The only downside to the Cayo is that they're slammed and you're gonna have to wait a while before you get on the water. Well worth the wait in my opinion though. JB does demos almost daily, just give him a call.


----------



## WC53

Sort of reviving this thread as I am in the same basic area (St Aug) I have a bayboat and I am looking for something to fish the creeks from Palm Valley area down to devils elbow off the ICW. I have been using a kayak for the creeks, but a shoulder surgery has slowed me way down. Been looking at several models listed here, the Gheenoes jump out at me, but stability has been my concern as I am an older slow speed high drag model... Looking in the range of 14-16 feet and non-liner for draft. I was going to build something, but other projects have canned that idea. Thanks!


----------



## Edfish

I fish a Towee skiff, and I think it would do well there (I've fish Devil's elbow area a bit). Draft is realistically 4" or less, and sides are high enough to not panic with big boat wakes on ICW. Compared to my friend's gheenoe (highsider), it's much more stable. A better comparison though would be an LT25, and I haven't been in one (though considered it, and obviously preferred the Towee for a couple reasons). Seems a saltmarsh 14 would do what you want too.


----------



## Preston904

Tankhead said:


> I have a Cayo 173 with 30 Suzuki and it's the perfect little setup. 62" beam so it's a little wider than the glide. Drafts nothing and runs 30 WOT solo and about 27 with two people and gear. At my price point, I couldn't find anything that could even remotely compare to the quality of this skiff. The only downside to the Cayo is that they're slammed and you're gonna have to wait a while before you get on the water. Well worth the wait in my opinion though. JB does demos almost daily, just give him a call.


what did the Cayo run you for just the hull?


----------



## RSC

Tankhead said:


> I have a Cayo 173 with 30 Suzuki and it's the perfect little setup. 62" beam so it's a little wider than the glide. Drafts nothing and runs 30 WOT solo and about 27 with two people and gear. At my price point, I couldn't find anything that could even remotely compare to the quality of this skiff. The only downside to the Cayo is that they're slammed and you're gonna have to wait a while before you get on the water. Well worth the wait in my opinion though. JB does demos almost daily, just give him a call.


Who is JB / would like a demo and not quite sure what I want in the 14 / 15' range..Thanks


----------



## Tankhead

Richard S. Clauson said:


> Who is JB / would like a demo and not quite sure what I want in the 14 / 15' range..Thanks


JB is the owner of Cayo


----------



## Tankhead

Preston904 said:


> what did the Cayo run you for just the hull?


No idea, I bought boat, motor, trailer together with a bunch of other options


----------



## Str8-Six

WC53 said:


> Sort of reviving this thread as I am in the same basic area (St Aug) I have a bayboat and I am looking for something to fish the creeks from Palm Valley area down to devils elbow off the ICW. I have been using a kayak for the creeks, but a shoulder surgery has slowed me way down. Been looking at several models listed here, the Gheenoes jump out at me, but stability has been my concern as I am an older slow speed high drag model... Looking in the range of 14-16 feet and non-liner for draft. I was going to build something, but other projects have canned that idea. Thanks!


Wc53:
If your still looking for input on a new skiff.. I really like my CH for what I do up here. Took it out last weekend in some sketchy weather and it held up. Will probably be wetter than Skull Island and Cayo but should be more stable. If you go with a simple layout it should float in less than 6". I would look at Caimen, Skull island, Cayo, Mosquito, BT Micro and go from there. Knowing what I know now (wife doesn't go out on boat as much as I thought) I probably would have went with a boat that can take bigger water for getting to some fishing spots and sacrifice some stability. Let me know if you ever want to test out the CH.


----------



## predacious

take a look @ piranha boat works
located in Sanford,we build a solid product

www.piranhaboatworks.com


----------



## john reid

Scrob said:


> I live in Jax Beach and just picked up an Ankona Native SUV tiller. So far so good! Perfect for creeks and flats and running the ICW isn't a problem, just slowing down a little around big boat wakes to avoid bow steering. Running the St Johns from the Mayport ramp to the north fishing grounds got a little hairy the other day with a chop on the water. I wouldn't want to fish up and down that river near the ramp/jetties for very long. The boat does best in flatter water for sure. If you sight fish and want a solid platform give it a look. 6/19/16 REVISION- after owning this boat for several months and learning how to run a skiff with tabs in all kinds of water, I must say this boat handles bigger water very well. I am constantly surprised with how versatile it is. Took it off the beach in St augustine the other morning and the inlet was way harry but I barely got wet.


I am planning on test driving an SUV 17 and a Cayenne at the end of February. Trying to decide which to go with. I will do mostly flats fishing, but also want to do some night time shrimping, fish some docks for sheeps and snook and will need on occasion to take a boat ride with my wife and another couple. 
Do you feel the Native SUV will be sufficient for a casual ride to a restaurant or barrier island such as coya costa? Obviously won't get skinny with 4 average sized people (2 men 2 women).
Glad to hear it can handle a chop once you get used to it. That has been a big concern. 
I have been debating going with a larger boat like a key west stealth 1760, but the ankona boats are what interest me the most. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Preston904

john reid said:


> I am planning on test driving an SUV 17 and a Cayenne at the end of February. Trying to decide which to go with. I will do mostly flats fishing, but also want to do some night time shrimping, fish some docks for sheeps and snook and will need on occasion to take a boat ride with my wife and another couple.
> Do you feel the Native SUV will be sufficient for a casual ride to a restaurant or barrier island such as coya costa? Obviously won't get skinny with 4 average sized people (2 men 2 women).
> Glad to hear it can handle a chop once you get used to it. That has been a big concern.
> I have been debating going with a larger boat like a key west stealth 1760, but the ankona boats are what interest me the most. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


Anything can take the chop is your brave enough!
That sharp V probably cuts the small chop well though I bet.

I personally would not go out of the St. Augustine inlet in a skiff but that is just me. I have just seen some of those sportfishers swamp little boats a few to many times.

Only thing about the restaurant thing would be if its in a no wake zone I would think. I hate tying up in the ICW if there is a chance a big boat can come by. Cant comment on the barrier island thing, we do not have many up here in NE florida.


----------



## john reid

Preston904 said:


> Anything can take the chop is your brave enough!
> That sharp V probably cuts the small chop well though I bet.
> 
> I personally would not go out of the St. Augustine inlet in a skiff but that is just me. I have just seen some of those sportfishers swamp little boats a few to many times.
> 
> Only thing about the restaurant thing would be if its in a no wake zone I would think. I hate tying up in the ICW if there is a chance a big boat can come by. Cant comment on the barrier island thing, we do not have many up here in NE florida.


Thanks for your input certainly would not go off the ICW


----------



## Coffeyonthefly

Str8-Six said:


> Looking to get owner's opinions on best all around skiff for the Jacksonville area. I plan on taking it down to SOFL and keys as well. Mainly going to be used for sight fishing reds and maybe some river fishing in the St. John's. I was originally interested in Ankonas, Salt Marsh, EastCapes, IPB and Skimmer's because of my budget but interested in all suggestions since I am newer to the NE waters.


I just sold my LT25 and it was a great boat, that said there were days when it was to choppy for it running across Nassau Sound, I bought a Mitzi 17T with a 50hp Suzuki and it is awesome. Fishes a lot bigger than some of the other mentioned skiffs but gets shallow and is just as light. 
I also have a 22 foot bay boat. I fish the skiffs a lot more.


----------

